# Help needed on creating a costume prop...



## DrHannibalLecter (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello everyone as you know Comic Con is near and honestly I could not get help anywhere else, because descriptions were pretty vague and googling was not working for me.

I am a beginner in making props so please help me with this. I am wanting to recreate (as realistic as possible) a Winter Soldier arm (for a female). I was thinking of sewing one with that flexible chrome plastic (used on signs), but I can not find it anywhere really...Also the sheet foam idea was a miss and so was the air dry clay. If you can just toss me a pretty basic idea with an actual piece that doesnt take too much and isnt just a sleeve... I need help with this. Unless you can point me to that plastic...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

For me, I tend to specialize in creating props/costumes for as cheap as possible. It may not look as professional as it could but, it gets the job done in a pinch. 

If I were creating this I would look to using a silver dryer exhaust hose. If painted correctly it could pass. 

The other option would be tin plating, but that is really difficult to use.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

You could craft it from thin clear polycarbonate sheets, then paint the underside with silver paint, might need experimentation possibly with chrome paint from an automotive store, the clear plastic vaunted from the backside should be fairly shiny.

Another option, also from the automotive arena is to find sheets of chrome sticker and carefully apply over the plastic parts... Probably need to use a heat gun to help form it to the prop you are making.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you looked at the RPF? I'm sure people are making them there.


----------



## DrHannibalLecter (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions! These are very nice and I will go check out the RPF. Thanks again!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

You could also try sculpting, molding and making a cast in a Urethane type material (can't think of what it's called right now) and just paint it. That's what all of my cosplayer friends do for armor and things like that.


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Urethane material is typically known as cold foam or Poly Foam...it's often used in FX makeup and prop building. That could work, but you have to watch out for the type of Urethane foam you use because sometimes it is too rigid and will end up with no movement.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

what I say may sound funny, but you could use fun foam (craft foam) i know that some people are able to make some realistic armor out of those...

I found this tutorial too hope it help, you probably saw it already though


----------

